# Schneiderei + Verzaubern aber leider kein geld -.-



## Luina (25. November 2006)

hab mit 2 leuts angefangen zu zockern, sind alle 3 stoffmenschen und da hab ich fein gedacht machste halt stoff und verzauberei kannste dich schön supporten, während aber die anderen für 2-5g ständig ihre kräuter verprassen hänge ich an der armutsgrenze rum und weiß net ob ich zum gold bekommen nochmal umlernen soll oder nicht, weil hab jez schon ne menge zeit reingesteckt... bin lvl 22 und so 104 verz. und 116 schneider...
außerdem habe ich schon gemerkt dass ich die ganzen utensilien besonders bei schneiderei ja erst in was weiß ich für gebieten bekomme... zbsp die spinnenseide...

habtser nun ein tip für mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für die hilfe cya


----------



## Unterwegs (25. November 2006)

Luina schrieb:


> hab mit 2 leuts angefangen zu zockern, sind alle 3 stoffmenschen und da hab ich fein gedacht machste halt stoff und verzauberei kannste dich schön supporten, während aber die anderen für 2-5g ständig ihre kräuter verprassen hänge ich an der armutsgrenze rum und weiß net ob ich zum gold bekommen nochmal umlernen soll oder nicht, weil hab jez schon ne menge zeit reingesteckt... bin lvl 22 und so 104 verz. und 116 schneider...
> außerdem habe ich schon gemerkt dass ich die ganzen utensilien besonders bei schneiderei ja erst in was weiß ich für gebieten bekomme... zbsp die spinnenseide...
> 
> habtser nun ein tip für mich?
> ...


Andere Berufe erlernen.
Verzaubern ist sehr kostenintensiv. Solange du nicht permanent magische Gegenstände bekommst, deren Entzauber Produkte du verkaufen kannst, steckst du in den Job bis zum Schluss Unmengen an Gold rein.
Die bekommst du erst später, sobald die High-End Verzauberungen verfügbar sind zurück.
Mir hat es ein wenig geholfen, dass ich die selbsterstellten Zauberstäbe gut verkaufe konnte.


----------



## Roran (25. November 2006)

Unterwegs schrieb:


> Andere Berufe erlernen.
> Verzaubern ist sehr kostenintensiv. Solange du nicht permanent magische Gegenstände bekommst, deren Entzauber Produkte du verkaufen kannst, steckst du in den Job bis zum Schluss Unmengen an Gold rein.
> Die bekommst du erst später, sobald die High-End Verzauberungen verfügbar sind zurück.
> Mir hat es ein wenig geholfen, dass ich die selbsterstellten Zauberstäbe gut verkaufe konnte.


Jo das kann ich bestätigen.
Verzaubern ist mit der Teuerste Beruf den man machen kann,
aber, mit Schneidern kann man gut Gold machen,
wenn man die entsprechende Rezepte hat.

Ich hab 4 Chars mit deren Beruf alle auf 300 haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du mußt eben schauen,
was auf deinem Server gut im AH zu verkaufen ist,
dann stellst du eben was davon her und verkaufst es im AH.

Und du kannst auch die Teile die du Schneidern kannst,
entzaubern und somit Stäube Splitter oder Essenzen bekommen,
und damit Verzaubern Skillen.

Das mach ich auch so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldar (26. November 2006)

Ich hab wiederum die erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten leute sich lieber equivalentes zeugs farmen, als sich eines vom schneider machen zu lassen, denn der aufwand und meistens auch der preis der beötigten reagenzien ist nur allzuselten tief. 

Daher und falls du lieber gold haben willst, könntest du mit kräuterkunde/alchemie oder bergbau/kräuterkunde deine börse füllen. die erste wahl ist dann übrigens auch nicht schlecht, wenn du es später aufs raiden absiehst.

MfG


----------



## Unterwegs (26. November 2006)

Voldar schrieb:


> Ich hab wiederum die erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten leute sich lieber equivalentes zeugs farmen, als sich eines vom schneider machen zu lassen, denn der aufwand und meistens auch der preis der beötigten reagenzien ist nur allzuselten tief.


Man kann ja nicht alles farmen
 - die ganzen Taschen
 - Robe von Arcana
 - Kleider / Anzüge (RP)
 - Mondstoff


----------



## Tupfschnabak (26. November 2006)

hiho
also mein schneiderlein ist fast bei 200,
ich habe alles an stoff immer zu "grünen" teilen verarbeitet und
diese dann entzaubert. die essenzen hab ich grösstenteils
selbst verbraucht aber auch einiges im ah versteigert.
klappte super.
wenns mal wieder etwas knapp wurde eben eine instanz
(todesminen droppen schön grüne sachen) und schon 
ist man wieder gut davor. gute teile verkaufen, mist entzaubern.
reich bin ich noch nicht aber arm macht mich der beruf auch nicht.

viel erfolg!


----------



## Voldar (26. November 2006)

Unterwegs schrieb:


> Man kann ja nicht alles farmen
> - die ganzen Taschen
> - Robe von Arcana
> - Kleider / Anzüge (RP)
> - Mondstoff



Stimmt, jedoch:

Taschen, hmm lässt sich nicht verkaufen, wenn du auf nem server bist, an dem es an Reiserucksäcken nur so sprudelt

Robe von Arcana, für die armen hexer ist dauernd im AH, und macht meiner meinung nach nur auf neuen server sinn

Kleider Anzüge, ich weiss nicht so recht, aufm pvp server interessierts keinen

Mondstoff ...... das einzige mit dem man gold machen kann, wobei es dann nur sinnvoll ist für die drei möglichen epischen roben, also die für mage, hexer und priester (die sie btw alle von sich selber herstellen müssen da bop) und bei der 18 tasche, wobei du dort 14 von Mondstoffbrauchst.

Ich muss sagen, den meisten leuten (including me) ist der aufwand viel zu gross, da geh ich lieber ony und gewinn es mir beim würfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (27. November 2006)

Nochwas... wenn du deine Leute schon unterstüzt, ist es nur fair wenn sie auch dich unterstützen...


----------



## Roran (28. November 2006)

Voldar schrieb:


> Robe von Arcana, für die armen hexer ist dauernd im AH, und macht meiner meinung nach nur auf neuen server sinn


Ich bin auf einem der ältesten Server und mein Schneider verkauft die immer noch mit gutem Gewinn diese Robe,
weil es genügent Twinks gibt, die nun Hexer sind.



Voldar schrieb:


> Mondstoff ...... das einzige mit dem man gold machen kann, wobei es dann nur sinnvoll ist für die drei möglichen epischen roben, also die für mage, hexer und priester (die sie btw alle von sich selber herstellen müssen da bop) und bei der 18 tasche, wobei du dort 14 von Mondstoffbrauchst.


Man kann auch Mondstofftaschen drauss machen ( 16er ),
und man braucht nur noch 1 Mondstoff dafür,
und damit macht man auch noch gut Gold wie mit anderen Taschen auch.



Voldar schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, den meisten leuten (including me) ist der aufwand viel zu gross, da geh ich lieber ony und gewinn es mir beim würfeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selbst meine Twinks hab ich mit Mondstofftaschen ausgestattet.


----------



## wendigo (15. Dezember 2006)

Also zwischen 250 und 300 ziehen sich beide berufe ziemlich.. 

Tipps (mache es selbst nicht so meistens deshalb auch arm wie ein schneider^^)


Schneidern
Zum skillen:

- Immer das zeug mit den wenigsten und billigsten reagenzien herstellen und entzaubern - sobalds was anderes als seltsamer Staub gibt - klasse

- Nur die sachen farmen und verticken die blau sind, die werden gekauft (Spinnenseidenschuhe z.B.) - und noch n paar so dinger wie Handschuhe des wahren Glaubens. Wenn du Alchis als Kumpels hast - klasse - da brauchst du nämlich Heiltränke für.

- mit Taschen kann man ab Runenstofftaschen gut Geld machen - die GEwinnspanen ist nicht gross, aber vorhanden (wenn grade 95 Stück im ah stehen halt warten^^)

- AB lvl 52 rum kann man gut diese Flamekeeper Zwerge verhauen (Brennende Steppe? sengende Schlucht?), die droppen das Aschenstoffumhang-Rezept ... den braucht ein Lederer um den Onyxia-Schuppenumhang zu machen - verkauft sich sehr gut im AH

- Später gibt es sehr geile Rezepte bei Cenarion Hold z.b (Silithus)  - da gibbet feine Naturresisachen, sehr begehrt bei Leuten die AQ gehen z.B. oder bei der Thorium Bruderschaft (Flimmerkerngamaschen und so Zeug - Feuerresi) 

- und - wer weiss was mit BC so alles kommt^^

Enchanten

 - nicht den Support-Gutmensch heraushängen lassen am Anfang.. (Das sagt hier jemand der Crusader auf lvl 30-Äxte for free verzaubert... 0.o
Nach Stormwind/Orgrimmar stellen und im Handelschannel posten "Verzaubere Dämonentöten/Waffe + 3 dmg/ ....  - 50s/1g/2g + mats (je nachdem was eure Serverjungs so zahlen) und schon bist du mats-sorgen los und skillst trotzdem. 

Später unbedingt Ruf farmen (Timbermaw z.b.) da gibts besondere Rezepte.. (+15agi auf einhand, 25 agi auf 2h ...) 

Für nichtgildies verlange ich meistens für gute enchants mats + spende und krieg meistens 5g ...


----------



## Jar3th (16. Dezember 2006)

Hy also ich bin auch Entzauberer und ich muss sagen wenn man etwas auf die leute zugeht kann man auch damit mit low skill viel geld(gold) machen ich hatte mit ungefair lvl 25 mein skill auf 225 . 

Also meine tricks waren : 
1) Grüne gegenstände im ah kaufen (waffen,rüstungen).
                                                                                    lvl 00-10 für unter 10s 
                                                                                    lvl 10-20 für unter 30s
                                                                                    lvl 20-30 für unter 60s
                                                                                    lvl 30-40 für unter 90s
                                               sollte dein skill reichen für lvl 40-50 unter 1.2g
                                                         "                           lvl 50-60 unter  3g(kaufe nur keine twillight sachen die werden meist für wenig rausgeschmiesen im AH sind aber für ein quest und können nicht entzaubert  werden).
Von Blauen(rar) und lila(epischen) Items rate ich dir ab da da die preise extrem hoch sind und der wert der entzauberten mats meist darunter liegt.

Die entzauberten Mats Stellst du dan ins Ah kannst meist bis zu dem 3x verlangen wie du bezahlt hast(hatte so mit lvl 20 schon die 100g geschafft) wobei je höher das lvl des items ist  desto bessere mats und mehr kunden da fast alles nur lvl 60er sind die das für teure highVerzauberungen brauchen.

2) Schaue dir lvl 60 charakter an ob sie evtl. einen equipten gegenstand noch nicht verzaubert/verbessert wurde . bei lvl 60ern  sagste halt dan das du skillen möchtest und bittest um eine kleine gabe bzw festen preis der  so bis um das 3x der mat preise liegen darf^^ (bei low lvl verzauberungen)sollte jedoch 50s oder so nicht überschreiten .

3) wenn du genug geld hast kaufst du dir eine armschiene oder etwas wo du verzaubern kannst und verzauberst diese halt 20x um ein paar punkte zu skillen.


PS: Gefundene grüne sachen kannste meist über matwert(nach enzaubern) im ah verkaufen deshalb kauf ich mir nach wie vor noch sachen die leute im ah unter wert verkaufen^^ 
Ich Hoffe Ich konnte euch helfen.

Tja  das wars .


----------



## Rheinita (25. Dezember 2006)

Jar3th schrieb:


> Also meine tricks waren :
> 1) Grüne gegenstände im ah kaufen (waffen,rüstungen).
> lvl 00-10 für unter 10s
> lvl 10-20 für unter 30s
> ...



Ja, so machen das meine Zauber-Twinks auch. Besonders der "Seltsame Staub" geht so gut wie immer innerhalb einer Stunde weg.




> 3) wenn du genug geld hast kaufst du dir eine armschiene oder etwas wo du verzaubern kannst und verzauberst diese halt 20x um ein paar punkte zu skillen.



Oder Du nimmst ganz einfach die Armschienen, die Du selbst an hast, und verzauberst die stundenlang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopaka (26. Dezember 2006)

Rheinita schrieb:


> Oder Du nimmst ganz einfach die Armschienen, die Du selbst an hast, und verzauberst die stundenlang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber wenn er z.B. Ausdauer auf seine Armschienen haben möchte, und nur mit Beweglichkeit die Verzauberkunst skillen kann...


----------

